# Wekiva River 12/10 - Gheenoes and Big Bass



## tom_in_orl

Got to go big bass fishing with Bigfish and Whitesnook today. Had 3 Gheenoe Classics on the water. All were rigged a little different. 

I came back with two nice ones, a 4# and a 5#. Bigfish got two. The largest was over 6#! Great day on the water. Very few boats out.


----------



## FlatsSteeler

Nice Bass great Pics.....


----------



## orlgheenoer

Good pictures, I cant wait to go speck fishing on the Econ.


----------



## JoeWelbourn

Man, that looks like a Snook---freshwater Snook : :


----------



## Guest

Man, that river is purdy.  Guess I need to try fresh water.  You using live shrimp and circle hooks? ;D

Tannner, I'll come over and fish specks.  Need to try the 4 wt. 

CR


----------



## JimW

Good report. I've been fishing the lower Wekiva since the 50's. It's a great little river. ;D


----------



## FlatsSteeler

Ya Know looking at those Bass makes me really miss the FW fishing.........Maybe it's time to get in some crappie fishin.......
Joe


----------



## Guest

BIGFISH= OVER 6LBS AND OVER 7LBS ( when Tom left 15 mins ago when bigfiish caught #7 LBS WITH #######) That's why he is called BIGFISH! cuz He is a mammoth bass of crown royal! 

TOM= #4 and #5 LBS LARGE MOUTH BASS. He beat me! :-/

WHITESNOOK = ZERO!   

We all had a great time in wekiva river, castnetting for the bait for hour and went big lunker bass fishing afterward. Had a great time! Will be back for more bass fishing!


----------



## Guest

> .........Maybe it's time to get in some crappie fishin......


No such thing as crappy fish'n   It's all good 

Sorry Joe, couldn't help myself. :-[


----------



## Big_Fish

Here's a couple more after Tom left having trouble uploading pic of the big one


----------



## Guest

That Big Fish is one hell of a fisherman!


----------



## Guest

NIce Bass


----------



## Tom_C

Great report.


----------

